# Treadmills and takeaways!!



## lucy123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Did anyone see Kevin Bridges on the Jonathan Ross show last night - this bit made me laugh:

When Kevin Bridges (a scottish comedian) orders a takeaway - he goes on his treadmill whilst waiting for it to be delivered!  It made me think of us!
He says its okay during the week because he only has to do 20 minutes and puts a small incline on - but weekends are a bu**er as he ends up doing a 50 minute sprint whilst waiting!

Made me laugh anyway - but I did think it would help wouldn't it!

I am now thinking I could do treadmill whilst waiting for dinner to cook!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2012)

Heard that too - and it made us both smile, too  He could also learn to cook, of course - had just moved out of parents' home to live on his own. 

Actually, a friend of mine moved home a few years ago, when he was about 40 years old, and when he registered with new GP, his weight was commented on - it had been increasing gradually for years, despite cycling around 40 miles a week, although his wife had stayed the same weight as when they got together some 15 years earlier. However, by cutting out a bit of beer and eating less take away food each week, plus using an exercise bike under stairs so he could keep an ear out for his children playing in next room. Within 6 months, he was looking and feeling so much slimmer and better in general!


----------



## susie q (Feb 12, 2012)

lol.

Not a bad idea, but my specialist told me to exercise AFTER and not before. Although with my weight...maybe both!


----------

